# Mellinium Climber



## Ace12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the mellinium climber?  How does it compare to Summit Viper?


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well never mind, it seems they no longer make a climber.  Millenium website no longer shows one.


----------



## rafaelsmall94 (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah true, the climbers are not present currently, hope it comes back soon.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 8, 2012)

There's one on the S&S right now.


----------

